# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست کمک و مشورت در مورد تغییر رشته

## mostafa74

با سلام.
من مصطفی 17 ساله هستم دانش آموز سال دوم رشته تجربی
ببخشید من سوم راهنمایی بودم علاقه خاصی به رشته تجربی داشتم و اطلاعاتی هم از این رشته نداشتم.
سال اول دبیرستان علاقم یکم کمرنگ شد ولی به هر نحوی بود وارد رشته تجربی شدم.
حقیقتش من درس نمیخونم میخونم شاید در هفته 3 ساعت که زمان کمی هست و جواب مدرسه نمونه رو نمیده
ضعف شدید از اول دبیرستان داشتم.
من هم به کامپبوتر علاقه دارم و هم توانایی ولی نمی دونم تغییر رشته از تجربی به کامپیوتر درست هست یا نه 
می تونم تابستون کتاب های تخصصی رشته کامپیوتر رو بخونم و تغییر رشته بدم یا 1 سال دوباره بخونم؟
خواهشا کمکم کنید اوضاع خوبی ندارم سر در گم شدم انگیزه و علاقم رو نسبت به درس از دست دادم
پیشاپیش ممنون از راهنمائیتون

----------

